# Hilfe Steam fehler beim kauf



## paskal18 (26. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab folgendes problem:

und zwar ich möchte mir gerne clive barker´s Jericho üer steam kaufen 

aber ich bekomme immer folgende fehlermeldung:


There seems to have been an error initializing or updating your transaction. Please wait a minute and try again or contact support for assistance.

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

danke 

mfg. Paskal


----------



## ReaCT (26. Dezember 2010)

Das Spiel ist soweit ich weiß auf dem Index und du kannst es deswegen nicht kaufen.


----------



## paskal18 (26. Dezember 2010)

aber man kann es sich doch schenken lassen oder ?


----------



## mixxed_up (26. Dezember 2010)

Darüber dürfen wir dir leider nichts sagen, da zum einen das endgeltliche Giften von Steam-Spielen nicht erlaubt ist und du in Deutschland keine indizierten Spiele kaufen darfst.


----------



## Alexthemafioso (28. Dezember 2010)

Bei der Initialisierung dieser Transaktion ist ein interner Fehler aufgetreten. Bitte wenden Sie sich an den Support.

Habe das auch , undzwar beim Kauf von VIetnam, oder Crysis , eigentlich von allem


----------



## Squatrat (29. Dezember 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> in Deutschland keine indizierten Spiele kaufen darfst.



Das stimmt aber auch nicht wirklich. 

Soweit ich weiß darf darfür nur nicht geworben werden unter der Ladentheke oder in einer Abteilung zu der nur Volljährige Zugang haben ist der Verkauf soweit ich weiß legal.

Außerdem kann man Steam ja glauben machen man kommt aus einem anderen Land.


----------

